# IPad Memory



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

What the heck is wired memory. There is something like 287 MB memory on the iPad. I'm only using a little bit and have free memory but 200 MB is being used by wired memory...


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me google that for you. 

Wired memory is in use by the OS, and is not available for programs. The iPad has 256MB of RAM, so your figure seems fairly accurate. My iPhone 4 has 512MB of RAM, and on a fresh reboot/respring typically has 322MB available, which means 190 is in use by the OS and always-on apps like Mail and Phone. The slightly higher usage on the iPad is likely due to the higher resolution of the screen and greater complexity of some of the graphical elements.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

You are the google master    I tried but I didn't get any thing. Or at least anything I understood   Lousy google skills I guess  .  

Thanks!


----------

